# Hey, COMMUNITY SUPPORTERS - account still not working? Read here!



## Piratecat

Morrus has been working his way through and reconstructing the supporter records after the crash, but I may be able to help. If you're one of these people and you still have your receipt hanging around in your in box, please email it to me at kevin.kulp at gmail dot com. I'll be in a place with no internet for the weekend (!), but I'll run through on Monday and reenable them, adding time on to apologize for the down time.

Please be sure to tell me your user name, in case I don't recognize the email address.

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus

Incidentally, if you do this, please post in this thread, too - that way I'll know and won't end up "overlapping" accounts when I come to your name in the list, which would cause problems again with the account.  Thanks!


----------



## saturnin55

Morrus said:
			
		

> Incidentally, if you do this, please post in this thread, too - that way I'll know and won't end up "overlapping" accounts when I come to your name in the list, which would cause problems again with the account.  Thanks!




Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.

thanks


----------



## freebfrost

Receipts forwarded to Piratecat.


----------



## rom90125

receipt forwarded to Piratecat


----------



## Nareau

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.

Spider


----------



## Elodan

Sent receipt to PirateCat (aka gato del pirata).


----------



## noffham

Receipt sent to piratecat.

Thanks PC!

Noffham


----------



## Pseudonym

D'oh! I don't have my recipt.  Can PayPal regenerate them?


----------



## Steve Jung

I just sent my receipt to you Piratecat.


----------



## Turjan

So did I .


----------



## Lordgrae

Receipts sent for lordgrae and Dog Moon. Thanks!


----------



## Dog Moon

Lordgrae said:
			
		

> Receipts sent for lordgrae and Dog Moon. Thanks!


----------



## Bront

Sent


----------



## Starman

Email sent, Piratecat. Thanks.


----------



## Agamon

Email sent.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

Email sent to Piratecat.


----------



## vonschlick

receipt forwarded to Piratecat


----------



## Jdvn1

Query--when I got my account, I paid for one year for myself and one year for a friend. When I checked my own account, I saw that I had a total of *five* years. At the time, Morrus didn't see any problem with anything, so the extra years must have come from a generous, yet nameless, third party.

Now, if I send you my receipt and post that I sent it so that Morrus won't 'overlap', would it he just skip _my_ receipt (ie, not the receipts that got me four extra years), or would he skip over everything with my name on it?


----------



## Echohawk

I've also just sent my receipt through to PirateCate. Yay for compulsive hording of electronic receipts!


----------



## Ebonyr

receipt sent for Ebonyr


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik

*Receipt sent!*

receipt for community supporter account sent to Piratecat for user Kheti sa-Menik.
Thanks!


----------



## Pierce

Sent.  Thanks, PC!


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Receipt sent.  Thanks, Piratecat!


----------



## Cheiromancer

All the receipts will be worked through eventually, right?  Even if we don't send them in.

I know I added a year to my account, but I still have a couple of years before it makes a difference whether it was added or not.  So I'm in no hurry.  But I'm a trifle concerned that if I don't do something it might get forgotten.


----------



## Piratecat

Right. I'm just trying to help speed the process.

I'll fix these today, folks!


----------



## ericpat

Morrus said:
			
		

> Incidentally, if you do this, please post in this thread, too - that way I'll know and won't end up "overlapping" accounts when I come to your name in the list, which would cause problems again with the account.  Thanks!




I have forwarded my receipt to Piratecat.


----------



## Talgian

I don't have the actual e-mail anymore, but I can go into my PayPal history and find the date, item number, receipt number, etc. I can just copy and paste all the info into an e-mail. Is that okay?

-Talgian


----------



## Piratecat

Do monkeys dance the conga in your undershorts?

(in other words, yes. That's just fine.)


----------



## GakToid

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.

Thanks.

-Gak Toid


----------



## Farganger

Receipt forwarded to the Worshipful Piratecat.


----------



## Piratecat

I'll need to finish tomorrow morning, can't keep my eyes open. sorry for the slight additional delay!


----------



## Talgian

My. Monkeys-Dance-in-my-Underpants, I have sent you the receipt info. Thanks again!


----------



## Zander

Forwarded receipt to the Feline of the Caribbean.


----------



## fiddy

Forwarded receipt to Piratecat. Thanks!


----------



## Ilium

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.  Thanks for looking at this.


----------



## Belen

I cannot find my receipt right now, but Alenda and I are still waiting.  My account should be extended a year and Alenda never received her supporter account.


----------



## Piratecat

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I cannot find my receipt right now, but Alenda and I are still waiting.  My account should be extended a year and Alenda never received her supporter account.



Can you pop into Paypal and cut and paste the info from your history into an email to me? That'll give me the info I need to do this right away!

And obviously, apologies for having to do this. I know it's a hassle, and I apologize for that.


----------



## rom90125

Piratecat,

how goes the battle?  Do you have any news yet as to when you think you'll have the accounts reactivated?


----------



## Syntallah

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.

Thanks!


----------



## DrSpunj

Just forwarded receipt email to Piratecat.

EDIT: Wasn't sure if it was necessary to point out I'm extending this account. 

Thanks!


----------



## freebfrost

Technical question for PC here...

Do we have to logout and log back in for any changes you are making to take effect?  Or does it update real time under our current login?


----------



## Ranger5

And forwarded my receipt as well. Thanks again!


----------



## Arcadio

Forwarded my receipt.  Thanks!


----------



## Dog Moon

Awesome.  I just wanted to say thanks!

And to ask 'So is the year of support starting today then?'


----------



## freebfrost

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Technical question for PC here...
> 
> Do we have to logout and log back in for any changes you are making to take effect?  Or does it update real time under our current login?



Thanks PC!!!!

And the answer is no... you do *not* have to logout...


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

I just forwarded mine.  Thanks, PC.


----------



## TDRandall

Forwarding mine now.  Thanks!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

My account is back!  Thank you, Piratecat!


----------



## Whimsical

Please rescue my account from unsearhability! Forwarded receipt.


----------



## Piratecat

I was about a third of the way through, but I keep getting more - which is a fine thing. I'll do as many as possible between meetings tomorrow, and try to plug through and finish any that are left by bedtime tomorrow night. I'll update here, in any case.

Time given will be for the year you had allotted, plus about two and a half months. If you think I gave you too much or too little, please email me back and we'll figure it out.


----------



## Zander

Hello, Kevin / P-Cat,

How will I know when my CS status has been restored? I wasn't a community supporter for long before the big crash so I hadn't become familiar with the special features available to CSs. Is there something I should look for to indicate the change? 

I've already sent you my Paypal receipt (see my previous post in this thread).

Thanks v. much for all your help. You're a super-cat!


----------



## saturnin55

my account still not fixed. Or maybe you didn't fix the accounts in the same order we have posted to this thread (I'm message #3 or this thread)

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Piratecat

Zander, you'll be able to search -- and you'll see "who's online" from the pulldown misc links window.

Saturnin, I'm going in reverse order in my email, but it's gmail - and that means it groups conversations together if they have the same title. That changes the order n the email list.


----------



## Talgian

Off-topic, but I find it really funny that a Cthulhu product is one of the suggested tie-ins to this thread.

-Talgian


----------



## Festivus

Morrus said:
			
		

> Incidentally, if you do this, please post in this thread, too - that way I'll know and won't end up "overlapping" accounts when I come to your name in the list, which would cause problems again with the account.  Thanks!




Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.


----------



## Northern Guard

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat! Thank you for your help, sir!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kevin,

I just forwarded my receipt to you.  Hope this clears things up!


----------



## Bront

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I was about a third of the way through, but I keep getting more - which is a fine thing. I'll do as many as possible between meetings tomorrow, and try to plug through and finish any that are left by bedtime tomorrow night. I'll update here, in any case.
> 
> Time given will be for the year you had allotted, plus about two and a half months. If you think I gave you too much or too little, please email me back and we'll figure it out.



Thanks for the effort PC, keep it up


----------



## orchid blossom

Forwarded my reciept.  Thanks so much!

And the Overkitty picks on me for keeping e-mails! Ha!


----------



## Ant

Receipt for Ant forwarded to Piratecat.  Thanks for offering to help out!


----------



## Belen

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Can you pop into Paypal and cut and paste the info from your history into an email to me? That'll give me the info I need to do this right away!
> 
> And obviously, apologies for having to do this. I know it's a hassle, and I apologize for that.




Done and email sent.


----------



## reveal

I sent an e-mail with my PayPal info as PDF attachment. I don't have the receipt so I printed the payment info to a PDF file.

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## spyscribe

.pdf sent!  So nice to have a working scanner again.


----------



## pogre

Just sent a copy of my records for me and nyrfherdr. Thank you!
pogre


----------



## resistor

Just sent a copy of my PayPal log.


----------



## Scribe Ineti

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Morrus has been working his way through and reconstructing the supporter records after the crash, but I may be able to help. If you're one of these people and you still have your receipt hanging around in your in box, please email it to me at kevin.kulp at gmail dot com. I'll be in a place with no internet for the weekend (!), but I'll run through on Monday and reenable them, adding time on to apologize for the down time.
> 
> Please be sure to tell me your user name, in case I don't recognize the email address.
> 
> Thanks!




Email sent.  Thank you!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sent the copy of my purchase.


----------



## Ry

Forwarded to p-cat!


----------



## Piratecat

I'm behind where I thought I'd be, but I'm working on them!


----------



## mearls

Sent a copy and paste from my PayPal account.


----------



## Erekose

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat!

Cheers!!!


----------



## thompgc

My receipt has been forwards to Pirate Cat


----------



## Garnfellow

Receipt sent to Piratecat.


----------



## rom90125

Thanks PC!


----------



## Keith Robinson

Sent a copy and paste.  Please note - I've had my name changed since I purchased the account (I then went by the name thekyngdoms).


----------



## Piratecat

47 people left to go!  But work calls, so it may be the end of the weekend before I finish. I'll respond to your email as I do your account, just so you know it's complete.

I'll post a full list of everyone when I'm done to make sure that no one got missed.


----------



## Talgian

My precious search is up and running again. Thanks a million Piratecat!

-Talgian


----------



## Allanon

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.


----------



## Steel_Wind

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.


----------



## Piratecat

I'll have a couple of hours today to spend on this, so I'll chew through the list. Figuratively speaking.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.


----------



## Ilium

My search and other features are back.  Muchas Gracias, Pirata Gato


----------



## Piratecat

My pleasure!

I just did a whole bunch, but 39 left to go.


----------



## reveal

Piratecat said:
			
		

> My pleasure!
> 
> I just did a whole bunch, but 39 left to go.



 Thanks PC!


----------



## Vlos

Sent an email to you today. Was on vacation so didn't see this thread till now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanks PC--mine is activated now too (but then, you already know because you sent an e-mail )


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Mine's back -- thanks!


----------



## Piratecat

Right now looks like 16 people left to go. My plan is to have them done before 10am tomorrow morning. If you haven't emailed me your info (taking it from your paypal history is just fine) and your account is still down, please do so!


----------



## Turjan

My account is activated now. Thanks PC .


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm back up and running. Thanks.


----------



## Starman

Many thanks, Piratecat, for getting my account up again!


----------



## Widowmaker

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty

Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.


----------



## Piratecat

Everyone is done except Erekose! (I had a question for him first.) If you emailed me but your account still isn't working right, please let me know via email. If you haven't emailed me but your account isn't reactivated, please do so.


----------



## CarlZog

Hey Kevin:

Just emailed you.

Thanks.

CarlZog


----------



## Keith Robinson

Done!  Thanks Piratecat  

Edit: Spoke too soon!  I seem to have lost access to the engs publisher forum - any chance of getting that fixed?


----------



## Twin Rose

Red Moon Games said:
			
		

> Done!  Thanks Piratecat
> 
> Edit: Spoke too soon!  I seem to have lost access to the engs publisher forum - any chance of getting that fixed?




Got ya, RMG.


----------



## Ottergame

Forwarded mine to PC as well.


----------



## Pseudonym

Woo Hoo!

Thanks Piratecat!


----------



## Aris Dragonborn

Thanks Muchly, PC.


----------



## Izerath

Receipt forwarded to PirateCat.

Thanks for your help PC!

RJ


----------



## Dark Jezter

Okay, I sent my receipt to PirateCat.


----------



## Keith Robinson

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> Got ya, RMG.




Great!  All done   

Thanks Twin Rose!


----------



## FireLance

Hi Piratecat, I've also sent you an email.


----------



## Piratecat

I should be able to get through these at lunchtime. I'll update you!


----------



## Brain

I sent my two reciepts (one for myself and one gift account for Angel of Adventure).


----------



## Piratecat

All done! I've fixed all the accounts that have been sent to me so far; if yours still isn't working, please make sure you holler.


----------



## Bront

Thank you PC


----------



## GQuail

Well, now you've finishe done big list of accounts, I guess I'll email you mine fashionably late.  ;-)


----------



## Ebonyr

Thanks for the great work, Piratecat. I am now up and running as a full Community Supporter


----------



## shilsen

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All done! I've fixed all the accounts that have been sent to me so far; if yours still isn't working, please make sure you holler.



 Piratecat, unfortunately I don't have a copy of my receipt, so I'm going to have to wait till Morrus gets to my account. Do you have any idea how much longer it'll take before Morrus gets done with the ones he's working on?


----------



## Piratecat

Shilsen, did you pay with Paypal? If so, all the info you need is in your Paypal history, and I can use that with no problem.  If not, we'll figure something out. 

George, your account should be fixed by tomorrow morning.


----------



## shilsen

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Shilsen, did you pay with Paypal? If so, all the info you need is in your Paypal history, and I can use that with no problem.  If not, we'll figure something out.




No. I don't have a Paypal account. According to my records, I paid on or around 4/12/06, and I'm guessing it was by credit card.


----------



## FickleGM

I'm a hollerin'...

I just purchased my extension yesterday.  I'll send an e-mail to PC after my meeting.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

shilsen said:
			
		

> No. I don't have a Paypal account. According to my records, I paid on or around 4/12/06, and I'm guessing it was by credit card.




I too paid by credit card. It still shows up in my transactions on my account but that's the only "proof" I have.


----------



## Piratecat

I'll tackle any existing problems tomorrow morning. Shilsen, FickleGM, GQuail, HM - I'll fix it then.

Just so we're clear, not having paid by Paypal won't (and shouldn't) be an impediment to getting this fixed.  If you were kind enough to buy a CS account, you should have it. Hairy Minotaur, when did you buy yours? I'll need to know!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll tackle any existing problems tomorrow morning. Shilsen, FickleGM, GQuail, HM - I'll fix it then.
> 
> Just so we're clear, not having paid by Paypal won't (and shouldn't) be an impediment to getting this fixed.  If you were kind enough to buy a CS account, you should have it. Hairy Minotaur, when did you buy yours? I'll need to know!





04/17/06 at 9:05 am


----------



## shilsen

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll tackle any existing problems tomorrow morning. Shilsen, FickleGM, GQuail, HM - I'll fix it then.




Thanks a lot, PC.


----------



## Ry

Thanks Piratecat!


----------



## GQuail

Piratecat said:
			
		

> George, your account should be fixed by tomorrow morning.




Top man.


----------



## Piratecat

Everyone should be set! I even added Tzor.

And don't forget that if you're a community supporter, you can change your user title through "My Account".


----------



## sniffles

Just stumbled across this thread. I've emailed you my PayPal info, Piratecat.


----------



## justinsluder

Email sent.  Take your time.  I'm not going anywhere, at least I hope not.


----------



## FreeXenon

Sent!
Rock on PC!


----------



## Piratecat

I'll be doing these at lunch today - everyone who just sent me their info should be all set by this evening!


----------



## Cheiromancer

I just emailed Piratecat my info- for the year I added to my account and the year I got for Sepulchrave II.

(Actually, the PM I sent to Sep didn't bounce- is it possible his account was restored but my extra year wasn't?)


----------



## Piratecat

By 'lunch', I clearly didn't stop to think that it was also 'the time everyone and their brother will be accessing ENnies voting.' Sloooow.  I did one before the end of my lunch period, so I'll do the other nine or ten right after work.


----------



## Lhorgrim

I paid by Visa card.  I just sent Piratecat the transaction info from my online statement.
Crossing my fingers that there is enough info there to get my CS account back.

Thanks for all the hard work Piratecat.


----------



## Felon

Sent a copy of my PayPal history info.


----------



## Piratecat

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> I paid by Visa card.  I just sent Piratecat the transaction info from my online statement.
> Crossing my fingers that there is enough info there to get my CS account back.



That'll be fine. Seriously, we're most interested in making sure that the people who hang out here have functionality. Worrying about the fiddly technicalities of payment isn't something we have any interest in doing if it slows down getting your accounts back up and running. The default is that we trust you, and we'll proceed on that basis.


----------



## sniffles

Nothing yet for me...   maybe if I log out and log back in again...


----------



## Conaill

Just sent you my PayPal info, PC.

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## glass

saturnin55 said:
			
		

> Receipt forwarded to Piratecat.



What he said.


glass.


----------



## Piratecat

Sniffles, it's not you - we had a major work crunch that has to be dealt with, and my time disappeared. I'm going to do as many as I can right now.


----------



## Piratecat

Okay, did all the ones I've received! If you still need yours done, or it isn't working correctly, please holler.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Thanks Kevin!  Great job.


----------



## Lhorgrim

Piratecat, you are my hero!
Thanks for all the work you're putting in to get things back up to speed.


----------



## Conaill

Woohoo - all fixed!

Thanks a bunch, Kevin.


----------



## WampusCat43

Receipt forwarded for wampuscat43.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Email sent.


----------



## Piratecat

Wampus, Darth - all set!


----------



## Piratecat

This is the first morning when I haven't had one waiting for me.


----------



## Treebore

I didn't save my receipt. I deleted it since everything worked perfectly. Even got my custom title of "The Ruby Lord" up and everything. Maybe my bank statements have something about it.

BTW, could ENWORLD BUSINESSES STOP WITH THE FRIGGIN SALES!!! I would really like to buy the stuff with my ENWorld supporter discount added in!! Plus the benefit ENWorld gets when I buy as a supporter!


----------



## Treebore

BTW, would it screw anthing up if I bought another year with the $19.99 sale? Or should I wait for my account to be rediscovered?

You may want to e-mail this response. I don't come to Meta very often.


----------



## Mark

Treebore said:
			
		

> I didn't save my receipt. I deleted it since everything worked perfectly. Even got my custom title of "The Ruby Lord" up and everything.





I remember that.


----------



## Treebore

It was just suggested to me by Twin Rose(?) to ask if showing that I got CS discounts on some pdf's, including CMG, is acceptable proof of a CS (Community Supporter) account? He said he should be able to find that and send it to you.


----------



## Mark CMG

Treebore said:
			
		

> It was just suggested to me by Twin Rose(?) to ask if showing that I got CS discounts on some pdf's, including CMG, is acceptable proof of a CS (Community Supporter) account? He said he should be able to find that and send it to you.





Well, even if nothing can be uncovered through whatever records exist or which may have been lost, consider this my own vouching for your having had a CS account.  The purchases you made from CMG were on 2006-03-05 according to my own records and verified by the customer reports system of the ENGS.


----------



## Treebore

Thanks! Doesn't the price paid reflect the supporter discount? Or does it not show you the price?


----------



## Twin Rose

Treebore said:
			
		

> Thanks! Doesn't the price paid reflect the supporter discount? Or does it not show you the price?




The publisher report would show the final price, which would match the CS discount, but technically it "could" have been a coupon redemed or he may have had it on sale at the time..I have the official records though if he needs it.


----------



## Treebore

Thanks for following this T.R.


----------



## Piratecat

Just sent you an email, Treebore! Shoot me a reply, and we'll get everything fixed as soon as possible (i.e. probably today).


----------



## Treebore

You should have my replies, and thanks to everyone for helping make sure this gets worked out.


----------



## Piratecat

Yuo should be all set, Treebore, and I'm fixing Pyrex now.


----------



## Treebore

Thanks. I also bought another year.


----------



## Treebore

Hm. I'm still coming up a registered user. When should it be updated? I want to by TR's program and am waiting for the CS status before I do.


----------



## Piratecat

Treebore said:
			
		

> Hm. I'm still coming up a registered user. When should it be updated? I want to by TR's program and am waiting for the CS status before I do.



Ah - buying the 2nd year reset it, 'cause there's still a bug.  Grr. I'll reset it as soon as I'm at work.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

I have sent an email with my issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Piratecat

Barendd, did you email my home account instead of my gmail? If so, I'll fix things this evening or tomorrow morning.

Everyone else I know of is set!


----------



## Treebore

I'm still not coming up as a supporter. Is that because you haven't had time yet, or some unforeseen problem?


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

You know, my CS account is working fine and dandy, but I can't seem to find where to change my title anywhere under My Account. Could you let me know? It's the only perk I have not been able to take advantage of.

Thanks.


----------



## Piratecat

Treebore, it should be working. No access to search or Who's Online?

Hal, I enabled it manually; check now, under My Account.


----------



## Treebore

Well, the search and whos on line is available, it just doesn't show me as a CS in my posts so far. I was assuming that would be the "true" indication of my account being updated/upgraded.


----------



## Treebore

OK, I should be happy now. Thanks PirateCat!


----------



## Twin Rose

Treebore said:
			
		

> I'm still not coming up as a supporter. Is that because you haven't had time yet, or some unforeseen problem?




You've got a "The Ruby Lord" title though


----------



## Treebore

I'm all set TR, you should be seeing a sale coming through soon.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hal, I enabled it manually; check now, under My Account.



Nope, still not seeing anything. It's going to be a new option right under My Account or inside one of the already-available options (say like My Profile)?

Sorry to be a pain about this.


----------



## Delemental

Just sent you an email about my account, PCat.


----------



## Piratecat

I was at GenCon - I'll tackle these in the next few days, guys!


----------



## RustyHalo

I've sent an email to Sir Piratecat letting him know about my CS status. Thanks.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Message sent to you, Piratecat re: my CS account.  Thank you.


----------



## Mort

Also sent a message regarding my CS account, renewed it on the 8th, but lost priveleges on the 10th


----------



## Piratecat

Just letting you know I'm working on these! I did a few today, but a meeting intervened before I got too much farther. I'll do a bunch, if not all, by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Piratecat

Okay, if you've emailed me - I've fixed it! Please holler if that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Mort

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Okay, if you've emailed me - I've fixed it! Please holler if that doesn't seem to be the case.




I e-mailed but still don't have priveleges. I seem to have a hard time e-mailing people on this site though - seems to bounce back a lot.


----------

